# Red Lobsters...Lobsters Rolls



## grandpa (May 25, 2008)

Anyone have a recipe for this...my wife and i love these...have a safe holiday everyone


----------



## texasgirl (May 25, 2008)

Here is a link that you started back a few months.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f23/lobster-roll-recipe-44514.html


----------



## grandpa (May 25, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> Here is a link that you started back a few months.
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f23/lobster-roll-recipe-44514.html


opps sorry...old age catching up to me


----------



## texasgirl (May 25, 2008)

grandpa said:


> opps sorry...old age catching up to me


 
Hey, that is normal!! I forget that I have posted things before all the time!! No need to apologize I just happened to remember because I wanted to try them and forgot about the other thread myself.


----------

